

Show HN: FillTheContainer.com Collective Factory Ordering - 47
http://www.fillthecontainer.com

======
47
We are a small team located in Vancouver, BC. We believe existing global trade
supply chains are extremely inefficient.

We are launching with Medium to High end Furniture product line. We plan to
add more Product Lines and Categories as we grow.

Your feedback is welcome :)

